# Colorado Springs 2013



## JTW2007 (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.cubingusa.com/colorado/index.php

April 6th. Be there.


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 15, 2013)

JTW2007 said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/colorado/index.php
> 
> April 6th. Be there.



You're not my dad. I don't have to listen to you.

But seriously, looking forward to it!


----------



## izovire (Mar 27, 2013)

Ugh I just found out about this  I get off work at 6am and it's a 2 hour drive to the venue. I'll just be a little late is all.

I don't expect any faster times than my previous official times. I haven't really practiced since before last year's comp. Haven't even solved a 5x5 since then.


----------



## pjk (Mar 27, 2013)

As you know, I won't be able to make it. Someone else can take my crown that I've had for the last few years


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sweet! I'm going. This will be my first competition.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 29, 2013)

pjk said:


> Someone else can take my crown that I've had for the last few years



gogogo AJ


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 30, 2013)

JTW2007 said:


> gogogo AJ



We'll see  This is the second year in a row that this has been planned on the week before finals for me, so practice time has been severely limited!


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 2, 2013)

Not many people have signed up.


----------



## izovire (Apr 5, 2013)

Bh13 said:


> Not many people have signed up.


I think if it was announced and advertised sooner more people would make it. 

Unfortunately I will not attend the competition this year. For a few reasons:

1. Still behind on newer orders after the Panshi preorders
2. My car needs brakes changed AGAIN! 
3. Because of reason 1, I will have hardly any sleep prior to the competition. So driving with bad brakes and sleep deprivation will lead to my hospitalization (or possible death) and NO orders will be shipped if I were to skip them on Saturday. 
4. I have a very special delivery of new equipment for the store that day.


----------

